# Please! What Is All The Hype About Roo Leather?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay,I know leather as well as rubber is a personal choice for us shooters but will someone please tell me what all the fuss is about with Kangaroo leather? I have been in this game for many years and have tried Roo leather before and again and again and I just don't see what is so great about it. I mean it's too thin, too soft,doesn't take form well,is expensive-am I missing something? Wassup? Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

* Kangaroo Leather (K-Leather)*

The kangaroo leather range, known internationally as K-Leather, is by far the most popular choice of manufacturers looking for high performance technical leather with superior qualities.
Kangaroo leather boasts the following performance properties:
High strength
Light weight
Durability
*What is so special about kangaroo leather?*
K-Leather is the strongest leather fibre structure readily available. Period. Recent studies have suggested links between the kangaroo fibre matrix and that of mions (birds) and reptiles. This ultimately has been further linked to a prehistoric fibre structure - one that evolved from animals needing to survive in the harshest environments against many predators - almost a fibre structure that time forgot!











You will note from the SEM pictures, above, the highly organized main fibre bundle structure, which has a secondary fibre mesh in support of the bundles. It is this, combined with the low angle of weave, low fat content and a grain:corium ratio, that provides the superior strength against leathers from such raw materials as cabretta (otherwise known as hairsheep), goat and bovine at similar thickness levels. These particular attributes are explained further below, and are the prime reasons for why K-Leather is the preferred choice for leather products that require lightweight, yet strong, designs.
*Angle of Weave*
This section refers to the fibre orientation in the corium. The kangaroo fibre structure is aligned almost in parallel to the surface of the leather, and is formed from very long threadlike molecules of proteinous collagen twisted together. This is termed as having a low angle of weave (<30¹), and differs significantly to bovine (cow) products, which typically have weave angles in excess of 60¹, or goat and cabretta leathers, which range between 45¹ and 60¹. The flat fibre structure can be analogous with a rope that has a network of fibres all running in the same direction, and results in exceptional strength.
*Low Fat Content *
The fat content of the skin structure is often determined by the environment in which the animal lives. The diet of the kangaroo is generally quite poor and this, combined with the extreme heat in which they live, results in virtually no fat within the fibre structure. In comparison a cabretta or goat leather has anywhere between 5% and 8%, while bovine leather is much more variable. Ultimately, fat takes up space in the cross-section of the skin and when it is removed during tanning, "voids" are left, which can cause a reduction in strength per unit thickness.
*Grain - Corium Ratio*
Most animals have two distinct layers in the cross-section of the skin - the grain and the corium. The majority of the strength comes from the corium, where the fibre bundles are much more dense. However, on certain animals, and in particular bovine substrates, a large amount of the corium is shaved off to gain a lightweight thickness, resulting in dramatically reduced strength characteristics. However, kangaroo skin has a very thin grain layer and it's thickness can easily be reduced without detriment to the strength of the final leather, owing to the fact that the natural thickness of a kangaroo skin is mainly found to be in the range of 1.0 to 1.2 mm.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

I was about to post my thoughts but Hrawk took over.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It feels so soft, Flatband! It's like Isotoner glove soft. It doesn't seem to stretch as much as Cow hide either. I have a couple of Ray's roo pouches that are going on their fifth set of tubes. His cow hide is excellent for all the reasons you mentioned, but that roo, for me, is golden. Like buttah! That's why I like it.... Also in the heat I can grip it a little lighter and still get a good draw. Sweat seems to help that. Really, I think Ray's pouches solidified it for me. His bonded stuff is crazy nice feeling. You have some of his pouches, right?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ That. I first became familiar with kangaroo leather when looking for motorcycle racing leathers. It is preferred there too for all the reasons that Hrawk posted.

Now, I have heard that some US suppliers carry really poor quality roo leather.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I've read all the stats over the years,have tried Roo from the states and Roo from it's home and am still not a fan. I'll take a nice piece of 4-5 ounce sueded Pigskin regular temper over anything out there. A good piece of regular temper Cowhide same weight is nice too. I have some of Ray's pouches right from when he started and they are quality all the way. I did try many years ago a heavier grade of Roo called Falconry grade. That wasn't too bad. I guess it's because I'm different from most. I don't like very soft pouches at all. I prefer a semi stiff leather. Long as it works for you guys though- great! Flatband


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah.... You are different. You's from New Yawk! Fugeddaboutit!
"You talkin' to me?" "Are you talkin' to me?"
As long as it gets it down range, baby! That's all that really matters. The more I see, the more this sport resembles billiards, fishing, shooting, archery, and cars.
It's all relative and it's all personal preference. And in some cases, what's available...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I find it to be too soft if it's in a single layer as well. I'm always afraid it's going to send the ammo back at me. It's good when laminated, though.


----------



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting! Timely thread, as I was wondering on pouch wear and durability. I ordered some first today from Nathan, not knowing the expected life so got a few extras and having read here that replacement is fairly frequent. Being under the impression that shell cordovan wears the best and longest in other applications, I was going to ask if it worth cutting some up for pouches. K leather I had never heard of before.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have tried Kangaroo several times and don't care for it also. I have also tries Elk, Deer, Buffalo, Pig, Coypu, Shark, and Cow. With me as I have to buy my leather without seeing it, it is all about the supplier and getting a high quality hide at a reasonable price. This is getting harder to do all the time. I don't like a new pouch until it has been broken in with a few shots. I don't like a old pouch either that softens up too much. For me it must have a formed pocket and nothing forms better than top grain cowhide (see picture). I have settled on the leather that I am using because I can trust my supplier to get me just what he promises me. -- Tex


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont know how much of a difference this will make in this discussion, but the tail part is not soft like the hide . have you tried the tail part ? i like the roo because it conforms to the ammo which makes me " feel " the ammo on how the pouch is grabbing it and where its located in the pouch . i like using the tail for rocks, its light and i like to think that its using more of the rocks' weight to propel forward than a thick pouch that may cancel out that inertia or unnecessarily add to it . well thats my







, anyone got some change for a nickel ?


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
After several trials with different leathers I have stooped searching when I hit a kangaroo







One layer is to thin but pouch made out of two laminated layers is perfect for me. Only drawback is that the pouch stretches during the use so I have to make it a bit shorter and wider than it should be. It settles after about 200 shots. And I got it cheap from a fellow whipmaker








A pouch from this picture has ca. 3000 shots behind it and I think it will last two or three times that:
img685.imageshack.us/img685/7828/img2362jw.jpg 
img151.imageshack.us/img151/6084/img2439yl.jpg 
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

What's good about it.....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Ben: Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I have used a number of different leathers but I keep coming back to elk hide for much the same reasons some people prefer kangaroo. It is very soft and supple yet very strong. The result is I can have small and narrow pouches that conform to the shot and I can feel the shot as I release. Elk also stretches more in one direction than another. Taking advantage of this the pouch can be cut to actually encircle the ammo as tension is applied. Everything else feels stiff and unresponsive when compared to it.


----------

